# Saving a band by cutting it



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Will this cut extend the life of the band for a while?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I think if you can get a clean cut you might be able to extend the life of the band,but I think your accuracy might be affected.

Try it and let us know what happens.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

It works. But there's a psychological problem: the fear that the band may snap deprives you of the pleasure of shooting.


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Just wear safety glasses, and put it out of your mind! I might give that cut a try sometime, but right this, but I just replaced my 1/4 inch bands with 1/8 inch bands and they are too thin to work with....but please explore this and keep us posted....great thread man!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

I use this technique often, and YMMV, but in my experience the answer is yes but with a couple caveats. A hole punch generally doesn't leave a clean enough edge, you want to cut a smoother taper with a rotary knife or the like so it kinda blends. Remember that was the weak point to start with, if you make your cutout narrow you're going to concentrate force there and you won't buy that much time. Second you want to be careful that the imbalance isn't too great. You're looking to cut a quarter of the total band's thickness off there. That is, in my opinion (and I'm a greenhorn on these forms to feel free to tell me to stay in my lane), beyond repair unless you cut a matching taper on the opposing band. You want to catch these right when they form and use a rotary knife to just nip off the tiniest rip to prevent propagation at the tear. By the time you've compromised that much of the band, making a smooth cutout will significantly affect the band's performance.

My 2c.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Could someone clarify the idea for me? My guess is the idea is to cut cleanly around a width wise nick in the band so as to prevent (or slow down) the band tearing?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Could someone clarify the idea for me? My guess is the idea is to cut cleanly around a width wise nick in the band so as to prevent (or slow down) the band tearing?


Exactly. So i first cut the band with a hole punch (you can see the so-so cut) and didn't liked the result.









Then I read STO's post and used the rotary cutter to much better results. Anyway, tappering the band, as suggested, may be the best option.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ordo said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone clarify the idea for me? My guess is the idea is to cut cleanly around a width wise nick in the band so as to prevent (or slow down) the band tearing?
> ...


I like it, thanks for the explanation. 

I actually have a bunch of bands with little nicks that I've saved, I guess I'll taper a few. Just don't have a roll cutter and mat right now.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

With the time you save it, you can cut another pair!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

If i was in a situation where I had to other sets and needed to kill game or sometging I guess I'd try it .. but I believe that it would compromise accuracy pretty highly... someone should test!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

